# [SOLVED] Windows 7 - No Audio Output Device is Installed



## ProblemAddict (Jun 14, 2010)

I've been looking around to see if anyone's had the *exact* same problem I'm having, but I haven't seen any.

Here's what went down:

I recently upgraded to Windows 7 from Windows XP SP2 and voila--no sound.

The lil speaker thing in the taskbar has a red "X" on it and a message that says there are no audio output devices installed. Well, I checked Device Manager and viewed Sound, Video, and Game Controllers for any sound drivers and they're there. Installed correctly.

I've tried many fixes that have worked for others: Disabled then re-enabled the driver; un-installed then re-installed; checked for hardware changes; updated the driver software (it was already up-to-date). None of it worked.

I used to have a driver named "Realtek HD Audio Device" before the upgrade, but that no longer seems to exist. I think I need a UAA High Definition Bus Driver, but my attempts at getting one didn't work.

If that's not how to solve this problem, does anyone else here know a way?

EDIT: I should probably also note that recording devices work...It's just the output sound/speakers that aren't working. I dunno if it's just that an HP Pavilion Slimline s7415c can't fully support Windows 7 or if it's just Windows 7 being stupid since it seems to give a lot of its users problems regarding sound.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Windows 7 - No Audio Output Device is Installed*

Hi - 

Run the Windows 7 Upgrade Advisor --> http://www.microsoft.com/windows/windows-7/get/upgrade-advisor.aspx

Go to Realtek for updated audio drivers --> http://www.realtek.com/downloads/do...=24&Level=4&Conn=3&DownTypeID=3&GetDown=false

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------



## ProblemAddict (Jun 14, 2010)

*Re: Windows 7 - No Audio Output Device is Installed*

My audio device is compatible for Windows 7 and I tried downloading the HD Audio Codecs from that exact same place before...For some reason the downloads aren't completing.


----------



## ProblemAddict (Jun 14, 2010)

*Re: Windows 7 - No Audio Output Device is Installed*

I got the download to work and it's fixed everything. Thankies~


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Windows 7 - No Audio Output Device is Installed*

Thanks for letting us know all is well.

Enjoy Windows 7.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------

